# Moving to Menton



## JillAr

Hello, we just joined the forum here and pleased to find it. We are in the USA and looking to move to Menton, France. We have vacated there for many years and simply love it.

We are looking to purchase several small apartments for living in and investment/income. Does anyone here have a good English speaking realtor we can reach out to in Menton?

Also, has anyone in this forum moved to Menton and provide us with some insight?

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi Jill - welcome to the forum.

As you no doubt know, this isn't the best time to be looking at moving - to France or anywhere else. So many things are up in the air about immigrating, businesses, taxes and everything else, and for the moment there is no telling when things will start to "open up."

Just a couple comments about your plans, though. The first one is that real estate agents operate rather differently here from what you may be used to in the US. The main difference is that there is no "multi-listing" service so the competition between agents and agencies is pretty tight, and I think you'll find that real estate agents don't provide nearly as many ancillary services, especially regarding investment properties as you expect. 

What you may want to do is to start exploring the legal, business and tax rules and structures for buying and renting out multiple residential properties. If that is your primary source of income, you may wind up having to register a company/business. (Business rules here are always more complicated than back in the US.) But in any event, the tax rules for property rental income are quite a bit different from what you are used to in the US.

Your best source would probably be the CCI for Menton https://www.cote-azur.cci.fr/ or perhaps you can find an English speaking notaire (the legal person who handles property matters in France) who could guide you through some of the basics.https://www.notaires.fr/en

But the key thing is that we don't know yet when France (or the EU in general) will re-open to flights from outside, and when they do start processing visa applications again, what new restrictions there may or will be for those looking to stay for the long term.

In any event, stay in touch here and we'll pass along what we hear as it becomes available.


----------



## 95995

Do a Google search for 'chasseur d'appart menton' or 'chasseur d'appart nice'. You are bound to find at least one, probably more, in that area who speaks English. Though whether they would be prepared to deal with you if you are not in France is another matter altogether, because most, if not all, would consider that to be a waste of time.


----------



## Peasant

JillAr said:


> Hello, we just joined the forum here and pleased to find it. We are in the USA and looking to move to Menton, France.


Everyone seems to be moving to Menton these days.


----------



## Clic Clac

Peasant said:


> Everyone seems to be moving to Menton these days.


Now that you Menton it... I think you're right.


----------



## Buford

Hello! My wife and I are American and we moved to Menton 3 years ago. We love it here! There are a few Americans that we’ve met and quite a few Brits. There are, of course, lots of Italians. We own our apartment (more of a flat - we have a fenced yard and an incredible view of old town and the sea).
If you send me a PM (to do so tap on the picture and go to lower left corner, I believe) I can send you some info if you would like.
Good luck and all the best,
Brian


----------



## DejW

oi, Clicky, I do the childish pun jokes here, if you don't mind.

DejW



Clic Clac said:


> Now that you Menton it... I think you're right.


----------



## 512346

Menton is the posh version of Sarlat


----------



## JillAr

Hello, I noticed my log user name is showing "user is awaiting email confirmation". Do I need to do something at my end? Thank you


----------



## JillAr

Buford said:


> Hello! My wife and I are American and we moved to Menton 3 years ago. We love it here! There are a few Americans that we’ve met and quite a few Brits. There are, of course, lots of Italians. We own our apartment (more of a flat - we have a fenced yard and an incredible view of old town and the sea).
> If you send me a PM (to do so tap on the picture and go to lower left corner, I believe) I can send you some info if you would like.
> Good luck and all the best,
> Brian


Hi Brian, Sorry to bother you....I can't seem to find where I can send you a PM. I've clicked on your picture but there is no PM button? Any assistance is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges

JillAr said:


> Hi Brian, Sorry to bother you....I can't seem to find where I can send you a PM. I've clicked on your picture but there is no PM button? Any assistance is appreciated. Thank you


You need 5 valid posts before you get access to the PM function. (Please don't make token or nonsense posts - and I'll warn you that after you make your 5th post, you have to give the system an hour or two to "refresh" and activate your PM access.)

On the other question, again, it's a matter of the system having to update everything. I see you've already had a change in status, so things seem to be working.


----------



## Nomoss

JillAr said:


> Hi Brian, Sorry to bother you....I can't seem to find where I can send you a PM. I've clicked on your picture but there is no PM button? Any assistance is appreciated. Thank you


Try clicking on the name to the right of the image - once you are allowed to send PM's.


----------



## JillAr

Ok, thank you for the prompt reply and assistance.


----------



## JillAr

Nomoss said:


> Try clicking on the name to the right of the image - once you are allowed to send PM's.


Nomoss, such a true quote re the moron.


----------



## Adelina cicio

Buford said:


> Hello! My wife and I are American and we moved to Menton 3 years ago. We love it here! There are a few Americans that we’ve met and quite a few Brits. There are, of course, lots of Italians. We own our apartment (more of a flat - we have a fenced yard and an incredible view of old town and the sea).
> If you send me a PM (to do so tap on the picture and go to lower left corner, I believe) I can send you some info if you would like.
> Good luck and all the best,
> Brian


Hey, Brian, me and my husvand + our baby want to move to menton for a while and we are looking for a place to rent, if u know something can u please help us ? 
thank you 🙌🏼


----------



## Peasant

BackinFrance said:


> Don't even know what that means, perhaps you would care to translate.


You wrote:

"The last post on this thread dates back to 3030."


----------



## BackinFrance

Peasant said:


> You wrote:
> 
> "The last post on this thread dates back to 3030."


Oops, that was supposed to read 2020.


----------



## KDLW

Adelina cicio said:


> Hey, Brian, me and my husvand + our baby want to move to menton for a while and we are looking for a place to rent, if u know something can u please help us ?
> thank you 🙌🏼


Hi Adelina,
I belong to a few Menton Facebook groups and people often post about apts to either rent or be rented. Your post dates a while now so maybe you've found something by now


----------



## Adelina cicio

KDLW said:


> Hi Adelina,
> I belong to a few Menton Facebook groups and people often post about apts to either rent or be rented. Your post dates a while now so maybe you've found something by now


 Hey, no we didn’t find and I would appreciate if u can tell me group names to join them.
Thanks


----------



## KDLW

Adelina cicio said:


> Hey, no we didn’t find and I would appreciate if u can tell me group names to join them.
> Thanks


Well, there is this one, *INFOS ACTIFS à MENTON 2022*
You could post there. www.leboncoin.fr is a small ads website too for sales/rent, etc etc. 
I don't know if you're familiar w/Menton. We just moved here in August from USA. 
It's a lovely town. We absolutely enjoy living here so far: we have the sea, the mountains, Italy across the border and it's the right size to find all kinds of services. We are amazed by the amount of activities throughout the year considering the size of the town too. I hope you find what you need


----------



## KDLW

Adelina cicio said:


> Hey, no we didn’t find and I would appreciate if u can tell me group names to join them.
> Thanks


And if you make it to Menton, let us know!


----------

